# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أروع ما قال نزار قباني عن العشق

## صفاء عطاالله

*يا إلهي* 
*عندما نعشق ماذا يعترينا ؟* 
*ما الذي يحدث في داخلنا ؟* 
*ما الذي يُكسر فينا ؟* 
*كيف نرتد إلي طور الطفولة* 
*كيف تغدو قطرة الماء محيطا ..* 
*ويصير النخل أعلي*
*ومياه البحر أحلى ..* 
*وتصير الشمس إسوارا من الماس ثمينا* 
*حين نغدو عاشقينا ..* 
** * ** 
*يا إلهي* 
*عندما يضربنا الحب علي غير انتظار* 
*ما الذي يذهب منا ؟* 
*ما الذي يولد فينا ؟* 
*كيف نغدو كالتلاميذ الصغار ..* 
*أبرياء ساذجينا ..* 
*ولماذا عندما تضحك محبوبتنا ؟* 
*تمطر الدنيا علينا ياسمينا ..* 
*ولماذا عندما تبكي علي ركبتينا* 
*يصبح العالم عصفورا حزينا ؟* 
** * ** 
*يا إلهي* 
*ما يسمي ذلك الحب الذي ظل قرونا وقرونا* 
*يقتل القتلى .. ويحتل الحصونا* 
*ويذل الأقوياء القادرينا* 
*ويذيب البسطاء الطيبينا* 
*كيف يغدو شعر من نهوى سريرا من ذهب ؟* 
*وفم المحبوب خمرا وعنب* 
*كيف نمشي وسط النار ..*
*ونلتذ بألوان اللهب ؟*
*كيف نغدو – عندما نعشق – أسرى*
*بعدما كنا ملوكا فاتحينا ..* 
*ما نسمي ذلك الحب* 
*الذي يدخل كالسكين فينا ؟* 
*أنسميه صداعا ؟* 
*أم نسميه جنونا ؟* 
*كيف يغدو الكون في ثانية* 
*واحة خضراء .. أو ركنا حنونا* 
*حين نغدو عاشقينا ..* 
* * * 

*يا إلهي* 
*ما الذي يحدث في منطقنا* 
*ما الذي يحدث فينا ؟* 
*كيف تغدو لحظة الشوق سنينا* 
*ويصير الوهم في الحب يقينا*
*كيف تختل أسابيع السنة ؟* 
*كيف يلغي الحب كل الأزمنة* 
*فيصير الصيف يأتي في الشتاء* 
*ويصير الورد ينمو في بساتين السماء ..* 
*حين نغدو عاشقينا ..* 
** * ** 

*يا إلهي* 
*كي نستسلم للحب ، ونعطيه مفاتيح الأمان* 
*وإليه نحمل الشمع ، وعطر الزعفران* 
*كيف ننهار علي أقدامه مستغفرينا ..*
*كيف نسعى لحماه .. قابلينا* 
*كل ما يفعل فينا ..* 
*كل ما يفعل فينا ..* 
** * **

----------


## طارق عطاالله

ولماذا عندما تضحك محبوبتنا ؟ 
*تمطر الدنيا علينا ياسمينا ..*
*  تسلمين أخت صفاء*
* أمطرك الله بالسعادة والصحة والرزق الوفير*
*  تقبلي مروري*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم طارق على مرورك 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## عاصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك ا . صفاء عطاالله علي هذه الأبيات الجميلة 
هذه الأبيات التي تعبر عن سيل من المشاعر الفياضة 
والأحاسيس الجياشة في نفوس العاشقين شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## عمر يوسف

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

